# Walleyes on tip ups



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What kindof of setup does everyone use on tip ups for eyes?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Minnow rig with a fathead.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

For Walleyes we typically use a small treble hook with a few split shot about 2 feet above it. Slap a minnow or two on and enjoy!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

walley woppers and the smallest shiner I can find..


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm with dblkluk, very small treble a few split shots.

I prefer about a 3 inch golden shiner about 6 to 12 inches off the bottom


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Small single hook, usually the red I like the best and a fathead.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've had good luck with a large sucker minnow and a treble hook.


----------

